# Honda Civic Type R Poorboys Black Hole and Natty's Blue Paste Wax



## Hunter

A few pics of my poorboys detail. Sorry no before and during detail pics. More information to come!

POORBOY'S DETAIL OCTOBER 2010

HONDA CIVIC TYPE R (EP3)

Apologies, first very short review on a detail, sorry there is no pictures before or during the Detail process. I had previously waxed the car so the process I used for this detail is as follows:

PREWASH - Used Turtlewax TFR (Traffic Film Remover) through a pressure washer using its foam system. Covered entire car including the alloys and underneath the wheel arches. Left TFR on for a few minutes before rinsing off. Used this to try and remove some wax aswel, didn't help much though.

WASH - 2 bucket method using Simoniz car shampoo (without wax). I also used a Meguiar's Lamb's wool wash mitt.

CLAY BAR - Usually I would use AG intensive tar and adhesive remover to deal with road tar before claying the car. I had previously used petrol which to me works just as well when used with caution as petrol evaporates very fast. I had de-tarred the car 3 days before so went straight onto using a clay bar to remove small containments.

I have read that claying the car will also remove previous wax applications though this did not prove to work possibly due to the amount of wax on the paint work. Therefore once I had clayed the car using the AG clay detailing kit (AG Clay and detailer/clay lubricant) I looked for a way to remove previous wax applications. I found this link to describe this situation very well:

http://www.properautocare.com/remexwaxorse.html

The above link describes how wax can be removed through use of tar removers, AG SRP (Autogylm Super Resin Polish) and machine polishing compounds. Another useful web link I found gives a review on "surface cleaner/grease and wax remover products as used by car body shops before painting as the silicones' in which the wax reacts with new paint applications causing "fish-eyes" which are small fish-eye sized indents in the paint. Therefore body shops use solvents to remove wax prior to painting.

http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37480

Again on the point of wax removal from paint, ISA (isopropyl alcohol) has been known to remove wax. I have mate's who work in a bodyshop who even use diluted paint thinners to remove wax and still they say it can never to totally removed as when you try to wipe the wax off it contaminates another area of the paintwork.

MACHINE POLISH - I used a rotary polisher with a mixture of 3M pads and Menzerna, Sonus and concept products. I found Sonus SFX-2 Swirl remover and gloss enhancer to work well at 'freshening' up the paint work. Menzerna Powergloss was used to remove deep scratches that were not removed by Sonus sfx-2. I then used Sonus after applying Menzerna Powergloss. I worked each product at a slow speed and took my time to work small areas. I kept the pads wet to avoid paint burn and buffer hop.

Once machine polished there were still some swirls left and unfortunately some buffer trails, probably due to inexperience of using the rotary buffer and possibly due to previous products not reacting well.

GLAZE - I decided to go straight to a glaze as I believed my last machine polishing step, Sonus sfx-2 was a great job. The glaze I used was Poorboy's Black hole. This is designed for Dark coloured cars and fills in defects such as minor swirls and machine buffer trails. I only gave the car one coat of this and applied by hand, however it can be applied by machine and many say it gives a much better result. I now wish I had of applied 2 coats however working the whole car by hand once was enough at the time.

WAX - Next was the wax to lock in the fillers and gloss produced by Poorboy's BH. I used the recommended Poorboy's natty's Blue Paste Wax which is a blend of Carnauba wax. I gave the car two coats with 12 hours between each coat. This wax was applied using a foam applicator pad which I soaked in water.

Finishing touches - Plastics dressed with AG Vinyl and Plastics protector, tyres dressed with AG rubber cleaner and AG Vinyl and rubber care













































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Leemack

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Hunter

Many thanks! :thumb: I will update with the process I took however I am still an amateur especially with regards to using a rotary, its maybe best I go for a DA lol


----------



## ClarkeG

Nice work there, civic looks really well in black.

Clarke


----------



## B&B Autostyle

Good work mate. Lovely finish.


----------



## mk2glenn

Some shine off it now! NHB is a class colour, pictures can never do it justice.


----------



## Ronnie

very nice looking indeed! I recognise that number..


----------



## david.celica

looks really well dude


----------



## Hunter

Thanks guys much appreciated!

Though in all honesty I wish I could get the results from using the rotary like Ronnie and Clarke from OCD-ni.. Found your business through facebook and have to say some job you's do at removing all the swirls from the paint.. I just don't have the skill, I leave buffer trails/holograms.  Any rotary classes available guys?


----------



## deanr201

Looks great mate. I know how much of a pain having black car is(my last car was black!)! but when they are finally clean looks awesome! good work mate!


----------



## paulmc08

That look's good fella

Get in touch with Ronnie @OCD himself and Clarke are two top bloke's,very helpful and a bit of craic too,they could book you in along with your car for a hand's on machine polishing class


----------



## Beemer 330

nice job mate :thumb:


----------



## MSD1540

Good reflection shots


----------



## tim

Wrong section, but nice little motor 

Good to see more NI members posting up :thumb:


----------



## Hunter

paulmc08 said:


> That look's good fella
> 
> Get in touch with Ronnie @OCD himself and Clarke are two top bloke's,very helpful and a bit of craic too,they could book you in along with your car for a hand's on machine polishing class


Thanks Paul, I will contact them as I have spent way too much money on products and just ain't getting the results i want with my lack of rotary skills... Paintwork may look good in those photos but thats due to the use of Poorboy's Black hole which is full of fillers.

Thanks for the info! :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08

where about's are you fella


----------



## Hunter

paulmc08 said:


> where about's are you fella


Just outside Lisburn, which is not a great distance from Belfast.


----------



## Eddy

Very nice indeed


----------



## suvla

looks awsome! i want mine to look as good!


----------



## Ronnie

Cheers Guys! any time u want a hand or a bit of advice just pick up the phone if we can help out we will!! Also we do 1/2 and full day courses as well to give you a bit of help with ur detailing!! car definatly is looking minty mint!


----------



## Hunter

Ronnie said:


> Cheers Guys! any time u want a hand or a bit of advice just pick up the phone if we can help out we will!! Also we do 1/2 and full day courses as well to give you a bit of help with ur detailing!! car definatly is looking minty mint!


Thanks Ronnie, I will definitely be in touch when this icy weather clears. I have checked out the 50/50 shots on your facebook site and would like to learn how to get those results. If i showed a shot with a sun gun at my paintwork at the minute I would cry! I need to learn to remove those little nasty swirl marks using the rotary.

Cheers again!


----------



## DavidClark

Very nice results and cool car! :thumb:
Always had a thing for the Type R!! 

Just dont know if i could get used to the gearstick. Am sure you know what i mean lol.


----------



## Nuzzy-B

Nice stuff:thumb:


----------



## M4hood

great looking motor


----------



## paulmc08

Hunter said:


> Thanks Ronnie, I will definitely be in touch when this icy weather clears. I have checked out the 50/50 shots on your facebook site and would like to learn how to get those results. If i showed a shot with a sun gun at my paintwork at the minute I would cry! I need to learn to remove those little nasty swirl marks using the rotary.
> 
> Cheers again!


Dont worry fella,by the time OCD is finished with you,you'll be machining kettle's,toaster's,weelie bin's and god know's what else:lol:


----------



## Sohail92

Looks fantastic mate, great result!


----------



## phil_lfc_3

Looks good mate, nighthawk black does look good when clean :thumb:



DavidClark said:


> Very nice results and cool car! :thumb:
> Always had a thing for the Type R!!
> 
> Just dont know if i could get used to the gearstick. Am sure you know what i mean lol.


Got a milano red type r myself and the geatstick doesn't take long to get used to, after a couple of times out in it its just normal!


----------



## Hunter

DavidClark said:


> Very nice results and cool car! :thumb:
> Always had a thing for the Type R!!
> 
> Just dont know if i could get used to the gearstick. Am sure you know what i mean lol.


Cheers David! I was always worrying before I got it that I would hate driving it because of where the gear stick is situated. However as Phil said in the thread above, after a couple of times out in it, its feels normal. Infact I actually find it easier as its a lazy approach to changing gear by not having to move your left hand too far from the steering wheel lol.


----------



## ChrisCivic

Awesome!! Looks like a Mirror! I love the EP3 Type-Rs. I own a EP1 (non Type-R  )

--> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199470


----------



## Hunter

ChrisCivic said:


> Awesome!! Looks like a Mirror! I love the EP3 Type-Rs. I own a EP1 (non Type-R  )
> 
> --> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199470


Cheers Chris, checked out your detail on your civic... mate i wouldn't have a sad face for owning an EP1 she's gleaming! :thumb: Better for fuel, tax and insurance so more money for products  It really shows the work you've put in to remove swirls as you've taken the shots in daylight, credit to you, i find my patience is pushed to its limits trying to correct swirls and therefore end up filling them in with a glaze


----------

